# Tom Knapp



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Have any of you guys heard of Tom Knapp. He set the world record for 10 hand tossed clay pigeons. He is one of the best. I can only get 4 hand tossed clays so far. Yall should try it sometime. I wish he was shooting a remington though!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Yeah this old man who got me into trap shooting got to shoot around of trap with him at an exhibition. He is one heck of a shot, but his record was broken by Patrick Flanigan. Patrick broke 11 hand thrown targets. Still amazing none the less what Tom Knapp has done.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> but his record was broken by Patrick Flanigan. Patrick broke 11 hand thrown targets.


I thought that I heard that Tom was contesting Patrick because he did not get it on video and only had like one witness or something. Also claiming that he may have broke more than one with one shot and not 11 different shots.

I have seen Tom at the Game Fair in Anoka. It is a lot of fun to see these guys in person. I think he was breaking 9 hand thrown ones then(about 3-4 yrs ago). It took him a couple of throws because the clays don't always want to seperate when he throws them.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Maybe so, but on Benelli's site, Tom Knapp is no longer the OFFICIAL RECORD HOLDER. I've the video where they had two NRA rep.'s and had it on video and I've seen it in slow mo. Looks fine to me. But dang they shoot them so fast.


----------



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Do you know what kind of gun patrick flanigan shoots?


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Winchester Super X2.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Tom Knapp is one hell of a shot but I ve always wondered if he is any good at sporting clays? I don't think that Patrick Flannigan is better than Tom though. It was just luck that he got 11. Tom is still the king of exibition :beer:


----------

